# 5.7x28 ?



## MR. SCOOTINN (Nov 29, 2010)

Any one ever use a 5.7x28 for deer hunting?..I am not a pistol deer hunter at the time,,So after reading thru some post,I thought what about a 5.7x28..It has good range,plenty of energy,& penitration...So what you say..


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 29, 2010)

Too small if you ask me..............


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 30, 2010)

The 5.7 in a pistol is ballistically to a 22 mag rifle. I'm all for small but that's pushing it. Will it do it? Yes alot of deer have been killed at night with a 22 mag.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Nov 30, 2010)

well the penetration storys of the 5.7x28mm goes to the illegal use of ap  rounds which of course civilians cant buy .headshots might work . but ive seen lost to 223's . guess its all about shot placement  you know this comes in a rifle to right ?


----------

